# Where do you sell your dairy and/or meat goats?



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just curious where to sell some of my goats. Where do you sell your dairy or meat goats? I've been selling my meat goats at a goat pool, but it takes time to take them down there. So do you guys have any ideas on how to sell them right off the farm? Oh, and if you advertise, where do you advertise at?
-Sarah


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

there was a similar thread not too long ago..had some good ideas, try searching it.

Craigslist, and once you have a satisfied customer you'll have more demand then supply (in my case at least)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

website. I put my website up on places like www.goatfinder.com pay a small one time fee for my farm name and info to be under the New Jersey section and teh dwarf section as well as the mini section so that people can find me.

Then I also use Craigs List (not to many serious buyers on there around here - most want free goats) and I put up flyers in my local feed store - again not may serious buyers from that method. THe best is the website. I see you have a freewebs site. Make sure your meta tags are up to date and state stuff like "goats for sale" "boer goats" Boer goats in IL you can have as many as you like. These help search engines catigorize your website so it comes up in a search for those particular things.

Examples I have
Mini goats
goats in NJ
Dwarft goats in NJ
Dwarf goats in PA
Nigerian goats
Nigerian dwarf dairy goats

etc etc


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

